
Ask HN: Do you see the same image I'm seeing? - amatuer
https://www.google.com/search?q=amatuer&rlz=1C1CHZL_enUS712US712&oq=amatuer&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.1278j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
======
lev99
Is my safe search off or....

------
taesu
affirmative

